# This Thread is For Awesome People Only



## TarionzCousin (Jun 16, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Tewligan (Jun 16, 2010)

God, I feel awesomer already!


----------



## Goblyn (Jun 16, 2010)

So we ARE doing this then, eh? All right. I'll start.

It has come to the attention of several parties of not inconsiderable social standing that multiple factions have colluded on various issues both divisive and controversial. Evidence gathered to support or deny such allegations has thus far been minimal if not infinitesimal. Nevertheless, recommendations on the continued investigations of said collusion are believed to be in the best interests of those divided by or in controversy about said issues.


----------



## Oryan77 (Jun 16, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> This Thread is For Awesome People Only




Oh perfect. Is there also a thread for the really good looking people?


----------



## Scribble (Jun 16, 2010)

*Awesome Meaning and Definition*
_(a.)_ Expressive of awe or terror.
_(a.)_ Scribble

He's so Scribble it's crazytown in here!


----------



## D'karr (Jun 16, 2010)

This thread reminds me of a very important but relevant quote:


> My dear man as good as my standing is in certain social circles, it has yet to raise to the level that I can walk on water...
> 
> -Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet)​


----------



## Scribble (Jun 17, 2010)

D'karr said:


> This thread reminds me of a very important but relevant quote:




Sucks to be that Bucket dude.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 17, 2010)

Oryan77 said:


> Oh perfect. Is there also a thread for the really good looking people?




You're in luck.  That's *also* in this thread!


----------



## D'karr (Jun 17, 2010)

Scribble said:


> Sucks to be that Bucket dude.




Specially during the Candlelight Suppers.  

He definitely should not post on this thread, though he probably deserves it more than any.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 17, 2010)

Neat finally a thread where I don't need to hide my true brilliance!


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 17, 2010)

My nick has a "Z" in it, and it's awesome in both American and Canadian varieties.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thankfully, I am not burdened with humility and thus can participate in this thread...


----------



## ggroy (Jun 17, 2010)

I am cornholio.


----------



## Scurvy_Platypus (Jun 17, 2010)

I post from your future (New Zealand being way ahead of most of you), so I'm automatically awesome. And if that wasn't awesome enough, just watch the LotR movies again; yeah, I live in middle earth.

How's the future look? Not too bad. I can even give you a head's up on a couple of things to watch out for... obviously I can't afford to alter the future too much, so my warnings will be slightly cryptic. If you're awesome enough to be posting in this thread, that shouldn't be a problem.

1. [Someone] is going to annoy you.
2. [Someone] is going to say something really stupid.
3. You're going to hit traffic. No, not you that walks dude... the other person reading this.
4. You should totally watch out for the office politics. Seriously. No, not you working from home. Jeeze, if you have to worry about your pet, you've got some problems. And yes, I realize _you_ work from home and don't have a pet... *sigh*.... Look, just realize that not everything is about _you_.
5. You're going to read something written by someone far more impressed with their cleverness than you are.


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok everybody relax. I'm here.


----------



## D'karr (Jun 17, 2010)

D'karr is in, let the party begin.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 17, 2010)

Scurvy_Platypus said:


> I post from your future (New Zealand being way ahead of most of you), so I'm automatically awesome.



I'm also from New Zealand and not only am I originally from the Wellington Region (which confers mighty awesomeness in and of itself) I'm also currently in Hamilton which is just a smidge more eastward than Wellington and therefore fractionally *further into the future *than Scurvy_Platypus (I get to see the sunrise a few minutes earlier - unless we're having one of Hamilton's infamous fogs, whereupon I'm not likely to see the sunrise until well after nightfall...) and thus I post from your future's future...


----------



## ssampier (Jun 17, 2010)

This is a Lego Zombie. I think that's pretty awesome.

And two New Zealanders--the land of Middle Earth and the Last Samurai--and from the future. I don't know how you could get any more awesome than that.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jun 17, 2010)

Ooh!  My awesome is zesty, and tingles!


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 17, 2010)

ssampier said:


> --the land of Middle Earth and the Last Samurai--



and Narnia and Xena and Hercules...

Lego Zombies are indeed awesome, must build a Lego minigun to prepare for Lego Zombie Armageddon...


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 17, 2010)

I've double-checked with Santa and everyone who has posted here is, in fact, awesome. 

It's nice that our community is so honest.


----------



## Orius (Jun 17, 2010)

If I'm not awesome enough for this thread, consider this thread crashed!

And crashing this thread should WILL make me awesome by default!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 17, 2010)

I convinced a customer at work this week my last name was Awesomesauce, so I'm definitely in the Awesome Club.  I even have a card!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 17, 2010)

This is so awesome my head is about to explode.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpXN8BvGp_o]YouTube - Blow that Vuvuzela[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 17, 2010)

I am not awesome, but I'm going to post here just to spite you awesome people.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 17, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> I am not awesome, but I'm going to post here just to spite you awesome people.



Far out! What an *awesome *thing to do!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 17, 2010)

Scurvy_Platypus said:


> I post from your future (New Zealand being way ahead of most of you), so I'm automatically awesome.




But that means I post from the past, so I'm historical, which makes me awesome.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm currently working out who should and shouldn't get to work on my team at work, so I'm clearly more awesome than the people I'm interviewing.

I'm also more awesome than other people who aren't performing in Beauty and the Beast later in the year.

My Warforged Cleric is clearly awesome (in that, he provokes awe).

Fifth Element said I was awesome in his "awesome" thread.

I'm running a Mass Effect game at GenCon Indy this year.

Yup, I qualify.

Hi, everyone! I'm awesome!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 17, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> I am not awesome, but I'm going to post here just to spite you awesome people.



This is clearly threadcrapping.  We'll have to wait for the awesome mods to show up and remove the post.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 17, 2010)

Can slightly-less-awesome people still come?  Because I'd like to invite a few people...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 17, 2010)

CleverNickName said:


> Can slightly-less-awesome people still come?  Because I'd like to invite a few people...



I would be worried that a slightly-less-awesome person being invited here would be damaging to their self-esteem as they are forced o bask in our awesomeness.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jun 17, 2010)

This thread is not for me.




Oh, wait...


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 17, 2010)

If you did not receive xp from me in this thread, it's because I must have recently given you xp in some other thread.

XP is awesome.

Bullgrit


----------



## Herschel (Jun 17, 2010)

Scribble said:


> He's so Scribble it's crazytown in here!




Who do you think you are, Zaphod Beeblebrox?

I gave up being awesome for lent, hoping it would make the plebians at work feel better about themselves. It a fit of irony, that gesture actually made me more awesome.


----------



## JediSoth (Jun 17, 2010)

Is one awesome for posting in this thread? Or do only awesome people post in this thread? If the latter is true, how do they know they are awesome prior to posting in the thread?

Can you measure awesomeness without changing the awesome quotient, or is awesomeness, like Schrödinger's Cat, something that is awesome and not-awesome at the same time because observation changes its state?


----------



## Diamond Cross (Jun 17, 2010)

We are all legends in our own minds except me since I am the only true legend there is.

To know me is to love me is to know me is to love.

You just can't help yourself. You must love me.

Because I have pheromones.

I am the man your man could smell like.

And I have diamonds for your girl.

In fact I am made of diamonds.

LOVE ME!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 17, 2010)

Heh.  I'm so awesome the universe was created so that I could exist within it.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 17, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 17, 2010)

JediSoth said:


> Is one awesome for posting in this thread? Or do only awesome people post in this thread? If the latter is true, how do they know they are awesome prior to posting in the thread?



If you're not awesome, the Awsome-detectors built into the site won't register you and your post will be ignored.  
If you manage to post, it means your awesomeness has been detected...
Now, think of all those sad, lonely non-awesome people who have tried posting  only to have it fail.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 17, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  I'm so awesome the universe was created so that I could exist within it.



Yes, and it took me quite some time to make, so don't break it or lose it under the couch.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2010)

I have been made aware that my last post was actually awesomely incorrect. In fact, I am the most awesome person who have or will ever live. Even Captain Kirk doesn't come close to how awesome I am, and everyone knows how awesome he is.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 18, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> I have been made aware that my last post was actually awesomely incorrect. In fact, I am the most awesome person who have or will ever live. Even Captain Kirk doesn't come close to how awesome I am, and everyone knows how awesome he is.




*A CHALLENGER APPEARS!*


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jun 18, 2010)

What a coincidence!  I just got off the phone with Chuck!  
He was asking me for advice.  
Again.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2010)

the_orc_within said:


> What a coincidence!  I just got off the phone with Chuck!
> He was asking me for advice.
> Again.




Yeah, darned coward keeps hiding and phoning his friends for help when I get a bit pissed off...


----------



## Orius (Jun 18, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> You can use a Heisenberg Compensator in order to achieve accurate measurements.
> 
> However, _"Truly Awesome"_ people don't need them.




Yes, being so obviously awesome I don't need to compensate for squat.


----------



## JediSoth (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Herschel (Jun 18, 2010)

Chuck Norris wears Herschel pajamas.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 18, 2010)

Herschel said:


> Chuck Norris wears Herschel pajamas.




Herschel wears Bold or Stupid pajamas. I leave it as an exercise to find pictures ofBold or Stupid PJs that won't offend Eric's Grandma.

I don't need to I'm that awesome.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 19, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> *A CHALLENGER APPEARS!*






JediSoth said:


>




This post is even more awesome than either of the two quoted posts - because it has BOTH pictures in it.

Warning - excessive awesomeness may provoke feelings of jealousy in others.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 20, 2010)

I never get jealous - I'm awesome enough to accept awesomeness in others without feeling my awesomeness is threatened.  IM*A*O, the more awesome people around, the more awesome the event/venue...


----------



## D'karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Wolf1066 said:


> I never get jealous - I'm awesome enough to accept awesomeness in others without feeling my awesomeness is threatened.  IM*A*O, the more awesome people around, the more awesome the event/venue...




This thread is like a black hole of awesomeness (BHoA).  Once you've hit the Event Horizon of Awesomeness (EHoA) you are quickly sucked into its Total Awesomeness, never to escape.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so awesome...

(How awesome?!)

I'm so awesome that Calvin Klein and Pierre Cardin wear clothes with *my *name on them!


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wolf1066 said:


> I'm so awesome...
> 
> (How awesome?!)
> 
> I'm so awesome that Calvin Klein and Pierre Cardin wear clothes with *my *name on them!



OK, so I had to change my name by Deed Poll to "Dry Clean Only", but it worked!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so awesome, Chuck Norris starts threads on internet messageboards about me.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 22, 2010)

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I'm so awesome, Chuck Norris starts threads on internet messageboards about me.




I'm so awesome my ego alone can eclipse the sun 14 billion lightyears away.


----------



## john112364 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Did someone ask for me?*

Wow! How did you know that I would be stopping by? And you knew it last week too! That's simply AWESOME dude!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 23, 2010)

This thread may, in fact, be too awesome. Should I ask a mod to close it?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 23, 2010)

That would not me awesome.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 23, 2010)

This thread is so awesome, it deserves a double thumbs-up from the King of Awesome...


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jun 23, 2010)

Wolf1066 said:


> This thread is so awesome, it deserves a double thumbs-up from the King of Awesome...



*
*


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 25, 2010)

Did Billy Mays kill this thread?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 26, 2010)

I think the holy trinity of awesome (James T Kirk, Chuck Norris, and Billy Mays) created a vortex of awesome that maybe no one, not even auto-tuned Carl Segan and auto-tuned Stephan Hawking, could penetrate. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSgiXGELjbc"]A Glorious Dawn[/ame]


----------



## Diamond Cross (Jun 26, 2010)

Chuck Norris is a fundy who believes in putting prayer and God back into our schools so he is not awesome anymore. And yes, I am being very serious about this.

If you don't believe me there is a youtube video where he makes these statements. I can't post it because I find it incredibly disgusting and political/religious discussion are not allowed.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sadly, if the thread wasn't dead before, it certainly is now.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 26, 2010)

deleted


----------



## fba827 (Jun 26, 2010)

bah -- and what will you do to us unawesome people if we post in here?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 26, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> Yeah, it turned un-awesome...
> 
> 
> It's a a good thing I posted again...



Whew. That was a close call.

Hey, is "Mahdi" Spanish for "awesome"?


----------



## Diamond Cross (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Orius (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, the thread's got to die off at some point, else it'll jump the shark.  And that won't be awesome.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jun 27, 2010)

Orius said:


> Well, the thread's got to die off at some point, else it'll jump the shark.  And that won't be awesome.



I hope it jumps the shark because 

*JUMPING. SHARKS. ARE. AWESOME!!!

*






...which makes this guy...






_*SUPER AWESOME!!!*_


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 27, 2010)

We need a bigger thread...


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jun 27, 2010)

I only posted the pic of Fonzie a few posts back, will take at least a couple more seasons before he jumps the shark...


----------



## Orius (Jun 28, 2010)

Wolf1066 said:


> I only posted the pic of Fonzie a few posts back, will take at least a couple more seasons before he jumps the shark...




I had totally forgotten about that pic.  Look how awesome this thread is!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Wolf1066 said:


> I only posted the pic of Fo*z*zie a few posts back, will take at least a couple more seasons before he jumps the shark...









fify


----------



## Wycen (Jun 28, 2010)

I am 93.5% awesome.  That rounds up to 94%, which means I'm awesome enough for a full A, not a crappy A- .


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm so awesome, I always get extra credit just for writing my name...


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 28, 2010)

The Fozzie Bear pic made me think of this:

Last year, at Walt Disney World's Hollywood Studios park, my family was standing at the entrance to the Muppet Vision 3D theater. Next to the [real] entrance is the [prop] ticket booth. The booth was closed, and a sign in the window said something like, "Back in 15 minutes. Key is under the mat."

Having been learning how much detail WDW puts in all its experiences, I wondered. . . I walked over to the door mat, lifted it up, and found the key. I turned to my family and pointed down, "Look, the key actually is under the mat."

When I rejoined my family, a WDW cast member came to me and gave me a Mickey Mouse sticker as a reward for finding the key. (They usually give it to a child who investigates.) As I proudly put the sticker on my shirt, I said, "This place is awesome."

Bullgrit


----------



## Diamond Cross (Jun 28, 2010)

What a bikini:


----------



## megamania (Jul 6, 2010)

....and since it is clear to all I am NOT awesome I will leave now.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 6, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> Having been learning how much detail WDW puts in all its experiences, I wondered. . . I walked over to the door mat, lifted it up, and found the key. I turned to my family and pointed down, "Look, the key actually is under the mat."



But what did you do with the key?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jul 6, 2010)

megamania said:


> ....and since it is clear to all I am NOT awesome I will leave now.



Are you kidding???? 

You-- and you alone-- had the stones to post right below the bacon bikini.

_No one else did!_

_*That*_ is pretty durn awesome!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2010)

This thread is meant to be ironic, right?

*zing!*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 6, 2010)

The fact this thread has been saved from being closed, by people who are clearly awesome (including megamania)...

...IS AWESOME!

Incidentally, I work for a British company that got taken over by an American company recently. We have a new Vice President in Charge of Customer Services* and, as he is an American, it's been pretty funny seeing the British reactions to his much more demonstrably enthusiastic email responses.

Personally, I think they're awesome.

*note: not his actual title


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 6, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> But what did you do with the key?



Sadly, I didn't even touch it. I wish I had, just to see if it was loose or glued down.

Bullgrit


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2010)

Mathew_Freeman said:


> The fact this thread has been saved from being closed, by people who are clearly awesome (including megamania)...
> 
> ...IS AWESOME!
> 
> ...




OMG!   The American Reconquista!  We're taking Europe over one corporation at a time!  That's AWESOME!


----------



## drothgery (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm only awesome on teh interwebs. Back in real life I'm a balding middle-aged geek with no life .


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jul 7, 2010)

drothgery said:


> I'm only awesome on teh interwebs. Back in real life I'm a balding middle-aged geek with no life .



Well, you look pretty awesome in your avatar photo!


----------



## Wycen (Jul 7, 2010)

Everyone in this thread of course knows that 5 days in a row of gaming is awesome!


----------



## Joker (Jul 7, 2010)

I have moments of awesome-ocity but I am not consistently awesome so I won't post anything here save for the following:

Any thread saying it's awesome would be incomplete without featuring this guy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owGykVbfgUE]YouTube - Old Spice | The Man Your Man Could Smell Like[/ame]


----------



## Baumi (Jul 8, 2010)

Even my Status is awesome!


----------



## Deset Gled (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright, we've got Fonzie, Chuck, and Kirk covered.  Might as well get the rest of the easy awesome out of the way so we can move on to the hard stuff..


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2010)

Dude... I didn't know Vader had force levitation! That's awesome...  I just wonder why he never used it against Luke.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jul 8, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude... I didn't know Vader had force levitation! That's awesome...  I just wonder why he never used it against Luke.



Nah, it's not that awesome - I was Roadie for them and happen to know he's got a mini trampoline tucked behind Chewie's drum riser...

The music was pretty awesome, tho' - cool cover of the "Cantina Theme" with guitar solos from Han "Guitar" Solo...


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 8, 2010)

> Dude... I didn't know Vader had force levitation! That's awesome... I just wonder why he never used it against Luke.



Didn't he use it during their fight on Bespin? Levitating down the stairs?

Bullgrit


----------



## john112364 (Jul 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> I have moments of awesome-ocity but I am not consistently awesome so I won't post anything here save for the following:
> 
> Any thread saying it's awesome would be incomplete without featuring this guy:
> 
> YouTube - Old Spice | The Man Your Man Could Smell Like




Look at the video! Now look at the green "thumbs up" in the lower left corner! Click on it and see something AWESOME happen!


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 9, 2010)

Wolf1066 said:


> ... I was Roadie for them and happen to know he's got a mini trampoline tucked behind Chewie's drum riser...
> 
> The music was pretty awesome, tho' - cool cover of the "Cantina Theme" with guitar solos from Han "Guitar" Solo...




Cool gig dude!  I got to see them on tour when they played at the Rock of Bral.  It was part of a Battle of the Bands with the Muppets.  Vader was laying down a bass line like only a megalomaniacal galactic overlord can.  And Chewie actually tore Animals arms off and did a drum solo with them.

Dude...It Was AWESOME!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> Didn't he use it during their fight on Bespin? Levitating down the stairs?
> 
> Bullgrit




No, that was Force Gliding.  See he used the force to make his cape ridged enough to allow him to glide onall the carbonite vapor currents like Batman does using thermal updrafts in some of his movies.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 12, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> Cool gig dude!  I got to see them on tour when they played at the Rock of Bral.  It was part of a Battle of the Bands with the Muppets.  Vader was laying down a bass line like only a megalomaniacal galactic overlord can.  And Chewie actually tore Animals arms off and did a drum solo with them.
> 
> Dude...It Was AWESOME!




I had tickets for the Death Star gig that was planned. It got cancelled. Not awesome.

However, today at lunchtime I had a 20minute walk, as part of an actual desire to improve my fitness. I feel awesome because of this. Not terrifically awesome, but a little awesome.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jul 12, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude... I didn't know Vader had force levitation! That's awesome...  I just wonder why he never used it against Luke.




Sorry to burst your bubble, dude, but he's totally hanging by wires.  Look at the photo.  You can see them.

Also, this:


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 13, 2010)

Deset Gled said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, dude, but he's totally hanging by wires.  Look at the photo.  You can see them.










Btw... can't see your awesome cybernetic dinos.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just passing through.  On my way to the Thread for the Omnipotent People.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 13, 2010)

RigaMortus2 said:


> Just passing through.  On my way to the Thread for the Omnipotent People.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?



Sure thing. Go here.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 13, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> Sure thing. Go here.




You created an infinite recursive loop!!  /panic!!


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> You created an infinite recursive loop!!  /panic!!




Well, if he's sufficiently awesome that he's not consuming any additional resources with each iteration, that's fine.


----------



## megamania (Jul 14, 2010)

awesome possum


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 14, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> You created an infinite recursive loop!!  /panic!!



Quick: where's your towel?


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jul 14, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> Quick: where's your towel?



Belgium!  I dropped it! Foonting BELGIUM!!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 15, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> Quick: where's your towel?




I lent it to some guy... at a party.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 16, 2010)

I didn't really like the movies... however, the fact that there is now a life size Octimus Prime is awesome.  Hopefully, some one will set in motion a battle between the life size gundams, giant robo, and transformers.


----------



## Joker (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not sure if the following is awesome or wicked sweet.  Nonetheless, it has a place in this thread.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa7why6CCyo]YouTube - Prank Phone Call - Dublin School Demolition[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 17, 2010)

Hahha.

That's expected, she's Irish.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Jul 18, 2010)

YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - Star Wars Cantina


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 18, 2010)

I would post a Star Wars Cantina related song... but it would be VERY Grandma inapropriate.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 19, 2010)

How many awesome things can you find in this photo of the most recent Paizocon?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2010)

Is that group fighting King Ghidorah?  That's awesome!


----------



## surfarcher (Jul 28, 2010)

I just found this thread. Does this mean I have only just become awesome?


----------



## jonesy (Jul 28, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> How many awesome things can you find in this photo of the most recent Paizocon?



That red t-shirt is really awesome. Unlike most Proud To Be Awesome shirts that actually looks cool. Maybe it's the awesome font.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jul 28, 2010)

Diamond Cross said:


> YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - Star Wars Cantina




That is actually Mark Jonathan Davis, and not Weird Al.  Misrepresenting Weird Al is officially not awesome.  Sorry.  

You may still be awesome.  However, as a result of this error, you will not be allowed to be as awesome as this guy:


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jul 28, 2010)

I wonder what that kid's life is like now.
Is it still awesome?
Is it still rad?

Does he still have a mullet?


----------



## rusty2667 (Jul 28, 2010)

I just stepped into a giant pile of peanutty awesomeness here, didn't I?


----------



## Joker (Jul 28, 2010)

the_orc_within said:


> I wonder what that kid's life is like now.
> Is it still awesome?
> Is it still rad?
> 
> Does he still have a mullet?




Why don't you look for yourself when you tell him you want fries with that.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, but he makes some truly AWESOME fries...


----------

